# Looking for a great deal on Foil 15 di2?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Reputable shop on eBay is selling 2012 Foil 15 Ultegra di2. Today's new bike went for less than $2750 shipped. I believe he has a 58 online.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

That might have been me. I bought a 52cm Foil 15 from eBay user cburke88 (100% feedback score) for $2749.


----------

